# a recent car shoot



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

as above this car has had a hell of a lot of work done to it and its flawless will let the pics do the talking and touch-ups do the body work


















the rest are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157624570144256/with/4827896999/


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice shots. The car looks awesome.


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

Quality pictures!!:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I've seen this car in the flesh and it is truly awesome paintwork


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Like that a lot, thanks


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

love the pics martin, i'll need to get you back in after september after it gets a facelift


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

like that. what light set up you use?


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Diggin this mate


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

jordan6n said:


> love the pics martin, i'll need to get you back in after september after it gets a facelift


no probs jordan if its anything by this effort it will be epic :thumb:

most of them were lights from the body shop, oven and some had a flash inside the car thats all really nice and simple


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice! Clean, subtle and sitting low, just the way it should be :thumb:


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

btw martin i saw the pic you took of the seats last monday but you didnt put it on you flickr but looks brilliant as i expected, going to get one of the booth ones enlarged this weekend coming


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice photos mate

:thumb:


----------

